# Illegal Booze Photography Tips & My Website



## Photography School Asia (Dec 8, 2006)

*This guy seemed to worship the illegally made alcohol that is slowly killing him. I really couldn't tell exactly what he was doing I think basically he wanted me to have some. I did and it was basically paint stripper but a little stronger.*

Tip: When photography people be as honest and upfront as you can. People generally don't mind having their picture taken even when they are doing something risque. A smile opens doors too and long lenses close them. I will continue with these little gems for a while on this thread if that is OK? In the hope you will also visit my website- 
*www.jonathantaylor.net*​ 
Online presence is everything nowadays apparently and this is the website promotional thread bit.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 8, 2006)

ok, that just looks F'ed up.


----------



## kelox (Dec 8, 2006)

what do you think is F'ed up about it? if you share what you think is wrong, then maybe he can take your advise and try to correct it the next time he shoots.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 16, 2006)

spooky.


----------

